# Will MK9 work with 8 round magazine?



## trac1 (May 4, 2010)

I have been carrying at MK9 for well over ten years with the second 6 round magazine in my pocket. I just saw that Kahr has 8 round mags. Do these function OK even if part of hand is gripping them as they stick out? I see some have molded grip on bottom and some are straight. What would you reccomend to carry as extra mag.


----------

